# Swisa Beauty Products



## islandblossom (Mar 17, 2006)

Has anyone else tried their products? I was at the mall earlier today and was stopped by one of the sales reps and she did this demo on my hands with a product called Dead Sea Salt and when she was done, my hands were sooooooooooooooooo soft - they felt luxurious, smooth, and it had this really great glow. I ended up getting the Dead Sea Face Peel with evened out my skin tone right then and there! It was great. Has anyone else tried their products?


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 17, 2006)

Nope but I saw a picture of them on a beauty site sometime ago, it sold various products. I only remembered because it was bugging me that I couldn't reply to this thread


----------



## LiiSHA (Jul 31, 2007)

YUP, and it works like magic..
feels so smooth after you wash your face


----------



## pinkstar (Aug 9, 2007)

My mom bought three items from there, the toner, the dead sea mask, and a moisturizer. She only used the mask a few times, but I LOVE it! I haven't tried the moisturizer, but the mask is amazing.. It removes all the dead skin from your face.

The toner is okay, but I rarely use a toner, so I wouldn't know if it's good or not.


----------



## anns (Aug 9, 2007)

A sales rep just stopped me in the mall today! She used the exfoliator on my right hand, and compared to my left hand it looked amazing. I didn't get anything though, Now I wish I did...I forgot to ask for the price, are they expensive?


----------

